# Fisch-Orte



## Megalodon2 (28. Juni 2010)

Wo fängt man Mako-Haie? Möchte Nähmlich einen Fangen.
PS: Ich wohne in der Schweiz
Danke im Vorraus MfG


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

siehe:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...g-gone-mad-catching-mako-sharks-kayak?photo=1


----------



## Megalodon2 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

Danke für die Seite :q, kann jemand sagen wo es sie Überal gibt? Danke im Vorraus MfG


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*



Megalodon2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Seite :q, kann jemand sagen wo es sie Überal gibt? Danke im Vorraus MfG




Auf der Seite des Videos steht es zum Beispiel ... deswegen habe ich es dir ja gelinkt ...

ansonsten aber:

 auch Wiki sagt es sehr verständlich


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

Na in der Schweiz wohl eher nich  .... Haste Finger an Deinen  Händen??? Dann Google mal danach....


----------



## Megalodon2 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

Ok danke Wiki war ich schon


----------



## Megalodon2 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

Danke für eure Info #6 MfG #h


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

... den Stil erkenn ich auf eine Seemeile wieder... Georg, stimmt's?


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fisch-Orte*

Ahoi Wolfgang,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: Sachsen-Schorsch

... der entrückte Brandstifter#d

Seine Internetnamen bisher:
Longimanus
Blauhai
Käptn Quint
Georg
Uwe Bönisch

... sollte ich wen vergessen haben?!

Leider sind seine Übergriffe technisch nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Er meldet sich stets unter neuem Namen an und aus unterschiedlichen Internet Cafes... also stets neue Kennungen.

Seit Januar 2010 hat er sich eine Schlagzahl von jeweils 3 bis 4 Wochen angewöhnt, bevor er sich wieder irgendwo meldet und Feuer legt...
:r

Scheint so was wie sein "Fetisch" zu sein... #c


----------

